
Roku is rolling out its own version of Alexa for home speakers and TV soundbars - rbanffy
https://www.recode.net/2018/1/3/16843348/roku-entertainment-assistant-amazon-alexa-apple-siri-google-video-music-streaming
======
Eridrus
This is a pretty interesting move, particularly when you consider that
consuming media is one of the biggest use cases for smart speakers and Roku
already gets bundled into a lot of TVs.

I'm not sure that Amazon or Google will be thrilled with the idea of
integrating an SDK into their speakers, but I could imagine Sonos doing so.

